# [SOLVED] Nvidia proprietary module - slow GL performance

## lightcycle

Greetings!

I have unexpectedly run into a problem with the nvidia proprietary driver.

I recently installed an SSD into my HTPC and completely reinstalled Gentoo, apart from putting in an SSD I have not made any hardware changes. Before everything worked and I had XBMC running well. After reinstalling I noticed XBMC ran very badly (much much slower than when running it with software OpenGL). I started digging around and found that OpenGL performance is abysmal with the Nvidia driver now. I get around 7 fps in Glxgears when setting OpenGL, if I switch OpenGL to xorg-x11 I get significantly better results with both Glxgears  and xbmc (of course still not as good as I want and would get with working OpenGL).

I have nvidia-drivers 295.40 now, I had the exact same version before reinstallation when all worked. Since reinstalling I have tried gentoo-sources 3.2.12 and 3.0.17-r2, both have the same problem. Before I reinstalled I think I had gentoo-sources 3.0.6, but that version is no longer in portage. I had the .config from the old kernel available and used it to make oldconfig, I also tried configuring 3.2.12 from scratch with the help of kernel seeds. Both configs behaved the same.

Does anyone have any helpful hints what I could do to troubleshoot this problem, I have no idea where to go next!

Thankyou.

----------

## Gusar

295.40 is a totally broken release. Use 295.49. I wonder how it could happen that 295.40 was marked stable in portage.

----------

## cach0rr0

looks like 295.49 is a fairly recent addition 

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.49.ebuild?view=log

also seems i havent synced in about a week. 

(i have nothing to add beyond that - just noticed i didnt have this version available on my laptop, but it is available on my desktop where i synced just a few minutes ago)

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *lightcycle wrote:*   

> I have no idea where to go next!

 

Where the nvidia devs might see you:  nvidia forum.

----------

## lightcycle

Hats off to you Gusar, after unmasking and emerging nvidia-drivers-295.49 I now have sensible openGL performance. I'll admit I was a bit skeptical since the previous installation worked fine with 295.40, but I guess I either got lucky then or it for some reason worked better with the older 3.0.6 kernel. Good call, thank you very much! And thank you PaulBredbury for your suggestion, although it was not needed to go further with this issue.

----------

